# Refuge for displaced HWC'ers.... club?



## CMetaphor (May 25, 2012)

Oh hi! I even forgot I registered here ages ago, but seeing as how HWC has been down for days I thought I'd come by here and hang around (as long as you guys don't mind, that is). 

So, I'm cmetaphor, and I haven't been on a tech forum in 5 days or so... going through withdrawal. You may have heard: hardwarecanucks.com got hit with a lovely vBulletin exploit and has been mostly down ever since. Pleace help, o fine people of TPU, to refuge myself and any other hwc'ers that may come by... we're quite friendly and fun to get along with!

PS: no off topic section?  Oops.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 25, 2012)

off topic section is at generalnonsense.net


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2012)

CMetaphor said:


> PS: no off topic section? Oops.



It's fine. These things don't happen very often and you and the rest of the Canucks are always welcome here. 



AthlonX2 said:


> off topic section is at generalnonsense.net



If you feel like getting really wierd go there. ^


----------



## EarthDog (May 25, 2012)

Hi... I come from a tech site to another tech site... where is the off topic section?  

Just ignore my harrasment! This place is glorious and my source of news.


----------



## CMetaphor (May 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> It's fine. These things don't happen very often and you and the rest of the Canucks are always welcome here.



Appreciated! I always read TPU either way (Hwc down or not) because I love how you guys collect reviews for many sites in one place by category. Also, this mobile version of your forum is nifty!  Hopefully your vbulletin is newer /better than ours so the same fate doesn't occur to you


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2012)

Even though I'm Canadian, I decided to mostly be on TPU and use HWC for the BST forum

TPU's a great place, I bet you'll like it here


----------



## W1zzard (May 25, 2012)

Welcome to TPU, feel free to hang out here. This thread can serve to discuss everything related to the HWC downtime. For non-tech offtopic stuff, check out generalnonsense.net


----------



## n-ster (May 25, 2012)

What exactly happened to HWC btw? does vBulletin exploit mean that a douche found a way to take down the site with a flaw from vbulletin?


----------



## Kreij (May 25, 2012)

Welcome to TPU. It's not the first time we've taken in refugees. 
If you need any assistance just give one of the mods a holler, if you need beer, drugs or hookers you're on your own.


----------



## Black Panther (May 25, 2012)

Welcome to TPU.

If you need beer, drugs or a hooker shoot me a pm.

Urm, uhh, I mean the forum guidelines are ok for you... aren't they? As long as they're fine for you, no problems at all mates!


----------



## CMetaphor (May 25, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Welcome to TPU, feel free to hang out here. This thread can serve to discuss everything related to the HWC downtime. For non-tech offtopic stuff, check out generalnonsense.net



Thanks Mr.W1zzard! 



n-ster said:


> What exactly happened to HWC btw? does vBulletin exploit mean that a douche found a way to take down the site with a flaw from vbulletin?



Exactly. Some type of vbulletin code injection caused a ton of redirects to the hackers site. Apparently he was hired to do so by some unknown party - i still dont have all the details. Now while I don't mind the site being down for a short while to fix said hack, being down for days to fix it is just too "dam" long (see what I did there? lil leftover hwc humor...). 



Black Panther said:


> Welcome to TPU.
> 
> If you need beer, drugs or a hooker shoot me a pm.
> 
> Urm, uhh, I mean the forum guidelines are ok for you... aren't they? As long as they're fine for you, no problems at all mates!



Wait what? none of the above can be found here? Well damn... those were my main reasons for coming over  jokes aside, I really do appreciate all the welcome you guys have shown me. Just don't ask me to start folding for you guys on my server just yet  some HWC members have been barking up that tree for quite some time and the response is still the same - can't afford it  Some day perhaps...


----------



## stoanee (May 25, 2012)

HWC forum still down, some douchebag must of done a good number to it.


----------



## CMetaphor (May 28, 2012)

stoanee said:


> HWC forum still down, some douchebag must of done a good number to it.



Another two days, and its down again. Apparently entire databases have been corrupted and need to be restored - im slightly worried now about all the private messages i have there that contain my own address as well as that of other members.


----------



## chriskwarren (May 28, 2012)

Hey stoanee and CM!


----------



## CMetaphor (May 28, 2012)

chriskwarren said:


> Hey stoanee and CM!



Howdy dude! Welcome to the refuge  
The TPU guys have been kind enough to let us have a thread here to discuss our "issues"


----------



## stoanee (May 28, 2012)

Damn, site down again!  I am just about through my withdrawals though. 
Are we still targeted or is it an extensive cleanup? Damned annoying that you cannot defend your reviews without someone dumping on you. Maybe we need some counterespionage?  Any word on when we will be back up? I need advice on a loptop purchase.......


----------



## Tatty_One (May 28, 2012)

Welcome guys.... you Canucks will be a refreshing change from all these yanks


----------



## 95Viper (May 28, 2012)

stoanee said:


> I need advice on a loptop purchase.......



Welcome... You can get the advice here!  Try it.  Make a thread!



Tatty_One said:


> Welcome guys.... you Canucks will be a refreshing change from all these yanks



At least, you did not say colonists (or worse).


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 28, 2012)

CMetaphor said:


> I really do appreciate all the welcome you guys *and girls *have shown me.



Sorry had to correct you as Black Panther is a fine mother.  Welcome to TPU. I wonder when HWC will be back up and rolling....

@Tatty

Oh hush yah ol' fart  Just kiddin' love yah like a brother.


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 28, 2012)

CMetaphor said:


> Exactly. Some type of vbulletin code injection caused a ton of redirects to the hackers site. Apparently he was hired to do so by some unknown party - i still dont have all the details. Now while I don't mind the site being down for a short while to fix said hack, being down for days to fix it is just too "dam" long (see what I did there? lil leftover hwc humor...).



Sorry to hear that.  I guess you guys really miss your beaver.


----------



## stoanee (May 28, 2012)

There is some really funky shiz going on there, HWC page is gone!


----------



## 95Viper (May 28, 2012)

stoanee said:


> There is some really funky shiz going on there, HWC page is gone!



If it was April 1st... I know who'd be on my suspect list.


----------



## chriskwarren (May 28, 2012)

I believe guys they may have to move to a new vbulletin or do an upgrade or something. I am in the dark too TBH. It was attacked repeatedly though...they would put it up, and it would be taken down again.

Looks like some folks did not like Sky's reviews so they hired someone it seems. I was worried it was Chimp Challenge related (attempt to hinder our recruiting and conversion) but I don't believe it was the case....just a fluke that it happened during the CC.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 28, 2012)

Canada rules


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 28, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Canada rules



No. Germany rules. Without Germany there wouldn't be a w1zz!


----------



## n-ster (May 28, 2012)

W1zz would be even better if he were Canadian


----------



## stoanee (May 29, 2012)

Well our home page is up again....now if it will stay......


----------



## Fudd Rucker (May 29, 2012)

Hello all, another HWC refugee. Like CM ive been missing my daily HWC fix, and ive always checked out the main page here for the reviews and news articles. Decided I would check out the forum a bit myself.


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to TPU, Fudd. 
Enjoy your stay !


----------



## chriskwarren (May 30, 2012)

Hey CM..hows the weather today in mtl?


----------



## n-ster (May 30, 2012)

disgusting, it was pouring like crazy and some pretty big thunders too


----------



## CMetaphor (May 30, 2012)

Fudd Rucker said:


> Hello all, another HWC refugee. Like CM ive been missing my daily HWC fix, and ive always checked out the main page here for the reviews and news articles. Decided I would check out the forum a bit myself.



Welcome welcome! Please wipe your feet as you enter, this is quite a nice (and extremely active) forum.



chriskwarren said:


> Hey CM..hows the weather today in mtl?





n-ster said:


> disgusting, it was pouring like crazy and some pretty big thunders too



What n-ster said. Worst part is that was 30 degC or so and crazily humid, so all around wet and sticky for everyone... horrible. 

In other news, the forum is still inaccessible - this is taking far too long in my opinion, and with each day (or should i say week?) that passes, im getting more and more concerned that our PMs were compromised or something else beyond the official story happened. Only time will tell...


----------



## stoanee (May 30, 2012)

CMetaphor said:


> In other news, the forum is still inaccessible - this is taking far too long in my opinion, and with each day (or should i say week?) that passes, im getting more and more concerned that our PMs were compromised or something else beyond the official story happened. Only time will tell...




Does not look good, I have emailed the HWC contact info, no reply yet. I hope the site will come back some day.


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2012)

stoanee said:


> Does not look good, I have emailed the HWC contact info, no reply yet. I hope the site will come back some day.



any ideas why it's taking so long? there's not that much data to check after a breakin.

or just reinstall and import the databases with content and re-generate the security relevant ones


----------



## cadaveca (May 30, 2012)

Wow, no reviews, or anything live.


----------



## CMetaphor (May 30, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> any ideas why it's taking so long? there's not that much data to check after a breakin.
> 
> or just reinstall and import the databases with content and re-generate the security relevant ones



No idea whatsoever W1z. The delay is ridiculous and unexplained, and I find it a unprofessional in how it's taking. Without traffic the site will die, and there is certainly next to no traffic now for the past few weeks. 

Guess I might be taking up permanent residence here.... you guys have a 4P guy?  If not, im calling "Quadfather" here  pretty sure it was a TPU article I read all those years ago that ticked me off to the point of making an affordable 4p server. Hehe.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 30, 2012)

CMetaphor said:


> No idea whatsoever W1z. The delay is ridiculous and unexplained, and I find it a unprofessional in how it's taking. Without traffic the site will die, and there is certainly next to no traffic now for the past few weeks.
> 
> Guess I might be taking up permanent residence here.... you guys have a 4P guy?  If not, im calling "Quadfather" here  pretty sure it was a TPU article I read all those years ago that ticked me off to the point of making an affordable 4p server. Hehe.



If your stayin..... we need cookies and beer monthly


----------



## CMetaphor (May 30, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> If your stayin..... we need cookies and beer monthly



Whats this Taxation? haha.... I'd keep the beer for myself anyways, so maybe you can have some cookies or something...


----------



## Sinzia (May 30, 2012)

Damn, I always liked the video reviews for cases HWC did, this is disturbing.


----------



## CMetaphor (May 30, 2012)

Sinzia said:


> Damn, I always liked the video reviews for cases HWC did, this is disturbing.



To be perfectly honest I wasn't a huge fan - most everything in the video reviews seem to be put in too good a light or the reviewer can't bring himself to say something truly negative about the products he's reviewing. Also... New-clee-aarrrrr  Wessels!


----------



## Sinzia (May 30, 2012)

CMetaphor said:


> To be perfectly honest I wasn't a huge fan - most everything in the video reviews seem to be put in too good a light or the reviewer can't bring himself to say something truly negative about the products he's reviewing. Also... New-clee-aarrrrr  Wessels!



True, but they did show off the case itself well. Video-production wise they were excellent.


----------



## Arinoth (May 30, 2012)

Hey guys, just popping in here to let you guys know that the site is being worked on. Sadly I can't say more (don't know a lot more then you folks). It should be alive and kicking soon, but actual ETA is out of my hands.


----------



## CMetaphor (May 30, 2012)

Arinoth said:


> Hey guys, just popping in here to let you guys know that the site is being worked on. *Sadly I can't say more (don't know a lot more then you folks)*. It should be alive and kicking soon, but actual ETA is out of my hands.



And *there* is the problem. No one knows and it's been weeks. Awful.


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2012)

CMetaphor said:


> You guys have a 4P guy?



I used to play with them when I had mine, PM F150 Raptor I believe he still plays with them.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

CMetaphor said:


> And *there* is the problem. No one knows and it's been weeks. Awful.



Awful??

Hey man, you have been granted refuge at one of the best tech sites on the interwebs! I wouldnt call it awful. Id call it fate now you can form part our collective here! now prepare to be assimilated!!


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Awful??
> 
> Hey man, you have been granted refuge at one of the best tech sites on the interwebs! I wouldnt call it awful. Id call it fate now you can form part our collective here! now prepare to be assimilated!!
> 
> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20070629192357/zh.uncyclopedia/images/f/f4/Bush_borg.jpg



Calm down Mate

I believe he was referring to the uncertainties at HWC


----------



## Fudd Rucker (May 31, 2012)

But I dont wanna be assimilated  (said in a whiny seinfeld voice like in the puffy shirt episode)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

Fudd Rucker said:


> But I dont wanna be assimilated  (said in a whiny seinfeld voice like in the puffy shirt episode)



Its your call of doodie son!


----------



## odis (May 31, 2012)

At first I found how long it was taking to get this fixed disappointing, but this is getting ridiculous. Its obvious that the site has grown significantly over the past few years, but the backup/recovery procedures have not kept up. At this point in time, it would probably be worth it to stop having a "guy that's good with computers" screwing around trying to get the site up, and hire an expert to get this done. I suspect the hit to the site in the form of loss of advertising revenue, and members settling in on other forums, are mounting; not to mention the site's reputation. 

Thanks TPU for the warm welcome, I've been a longtime lurker


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

odis said:


> "guy that's good with computers" screwing around trying to get the site up, and hire an expert to get this done



the way i look at this is as if they have the engineer from TF2 clubbing away at the server with his spanner.

and welcome to the forum!


----------



## odis (May 31, 2012)

Haha yeah, thats a great visual 
I'm just sore that I can't visit my precious BST subforum


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

had stuff for sale on it?? 

we'd letcha in ours but there are rules unforunately. too many people join up just to sell stuff then dont send hardware when payment clears


----------



## odis (May 31, 2012)

Ah yeah true. Nothing for sale atm, I just tend to keep a close eye on the forum. I've scored a few great deals on there. Free BNIB netgear fs726 fully managed switch, and combo: Asus z8na-d6c, 2x E5530, 12GB ram for $500... I mean.. don't go browsing there.. waste of time.. cough.


----------



## Kreij (May 31, 2012)

Fudd Rucker said:


> But I dont wanna be assimilated  (said in a whiny seinfeld voice like in the puffy shirt episode)



You're not being assimilated, Fudd, just cleverly manipulated into staying. 
You and the other refugees may want to help out with my Steam Problem since it's not very popular at the moment, and there are only two days left to "fix" it.


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 31, 2012)

Just my opinion, but I think everyone should cut the HWC admins a little slack.

The site is up, but it may be that there "problems" are not fixed, if you know what I mean.  If so, I wish them good luck in getting rid of the "problems".


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> Just my opinion, but I think everyone should cut the HWC admins a little slack.
> 
> The site is up, but it may be that there "problems" are not fixed, if you know what I mean.  If so, I wish them good luck in getting rid of the "problems".



And theres nothing wrong with having a little joke about it. just like if the chick you were chatting up at the bar last night turned out to have a.....nevermind...topic is not for TPU 

what im trying to say is. even though shit happened, at least you can look on the bright side and have a laugh about it and not be all doom n gloom like oh noez HWC iz gonezorrrzzzz must commit harakiri!


If TPU were to go down in the same way (god forbid this ever happends) im sure there would be some TPU members that would be totally frantic like the second coming of jesus and all youve done is get drunk, take drugs and shag prostitues for most part of your life.

If theres anyone that needs to chillout - YOU need to chill out. have a cold beer and relax a little.



Luckily TPU have quite an experienced team/individual behind the wheel (I say team cuz i know W1zzard likes to make clones of himselfs to work on his baby so no one else can touch it but him)


----------



## n-ster (May 31, 2012)

I'm a TPU addict

I'd be going crazy if TPU went down for this long... Try taking crack away from a crack addict, look at the reaction, now imagine it 10x worse

that would be me


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 31, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> And theres nothing wrong with having a little joke about it. just like if the chick you were chatting up at the bar last night turned out to have a.....nevermind...topic is not for TPU
> 
> what im trying to say is. even though shit happened, at least you can look on the bright side and have a laugh about it and not be all doom n gloom like oh noez HWC iz gonezorrrzzzz must commit harakiri!
> 
> ...



I'm not "unchilled".   I'm just saying there may be more going on there than we know, and I sympathize with them.


----------



## n-ster (May 31, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I'm not "unchilled".   I'm just saying there may be more going on there than we know, and I sympathize with them.



but HWCers NEED that forum... It's like not having the cereal you want in the morning

ITS A DISASTER

Now they are going to try this cereal for now until the other cereal is back in production, but it's never the same as you normal morning cereal


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> I'm not "unchilled".   I'm just saying there may be more going on there than we know, and I sympathize with them.



well on this occasion I use the same visual i used earlier.....

Imagine not 1 engineer from TF2 hammering away at the server with his spanner but 5 or 10. 

HWC will be back. but all in good time, Id throw in a remark about having the leave the basement in search of sex life and alcohol but I dont think the situation is quite that desperate just yet/


----------



## Fleurious (Jun 1, 2012)

n-ster said:


> but HWCers NEED that forum...



It's true!

Without their forum, the restless Canucks will become an even greater threat to this world. 
Control must be maintained. There must always be a... HWC Forum.    /wow meme


----------



## CMetaphor (Jun 1, 2012)

The main page isn't even responding for me right now and its been.... three weeks?  Im not one to overreact, but it truly is a ridiculous delay... so ill probably be calling TPU home. 

A "simple vbulletin code injection" is out of the question now, and I have the right to be ve ry concerned about the possible compromise of my own personal information as well as that of other members. This is no joke anymore.

Edit : back up now, but its still the same "back online momentarily " message.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## stoanee (Jun 1, 2012)

freedomeclipse said:


> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/21274714.jpg






roflmao!!!!


----------

